# Installer Windows sur HD + OSX sur sdcard sur Macbook Pro Retina late 2015



## rama78100 (3 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un Mbp Retina en début d'année et je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à OSX El Capitan. Venant du monde Windows, je le trouve peu ergonomique. Comme on a tendance à répéter que le meilleur des portables Windows est un MacBook, je voudrais remplacer OSX par Windows 7 ou supérieur sur les SSD interne. 
Et pour avoir le meilleur des 2 mondes, installer OSX sur la carte SD ou une clé USB du MacBook.
J'ai lu que c'était mais est-ce que osx sera utilisable vu les perfs des sdcard ou clés usb actuelles ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2016)

Meme avec une SDCard performante, tu atteindras 95 Mb/s en lecture/écriture quand un bon disque dur  à plateau tourne aux alentours de 200 et un SSD 600...

OS X sera donc très lent 

(Sans compter qu'une SDCard n'est pas prévue pour le niveau de sollicitation en lecture/écriture qu'elle va subir et risque de ne pas survivre tres longtemps)


----------



## rama78100 (8 Mars 2016)

J'ai tenté tout de même : installation de ElCapitan sur carte SD Sandisk 64Go Extreme, vitesse constructeur 90Mb/s lecture et 45Mb/s en ecriture (donc 4x plus lent qu'un HDD classique, x10 plus qu'un SSD en sata3).
Le processus a mis environ 3h. J'ai juste vérifié que cela demarrait bien - et plus lentement qu'avec ls SSD interne. Je ferai des tests plus poussés.

Ce n'est pas trop la vitesse qui devrait me chagriner mais par contre c'est plus ce que tu indiques, Remy, sur les sollicitations de la carte sd, qui n'est pas faite pour. Je verrai à l'usage ...
Mon utilisation ne sera qu'occasionnelle. Et si je l'utilisais plus, j'installerais OSX sur le SSD avec Bootcamp ou sur un disque externe en usb3 ou thunderbolt (mais bonjour la portabilité du Mbpr après ).


----------

